# Suino ...



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

Suino libero!!!Certo può sembrare strano,la vita è piena di problemi, il mio pensiero vola a te alla tua libertà.SUINO LIBERO....e non provate a spostarlo eh....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Suino libero!!!Certo può sembrare strano,la vita è piena di problemi, il mio pensiero vola a te alla tua libertà.SUINO LIBERO....e non provate a spostarlo eh....:rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Suino libero!!!Certo può sembrare strano,la vita è piena di problemi, il mio pensiero vola a te alla tua libertà.SUINO LIBERO....e non provate a spostarlo eh....:rotfl::rotfl:








 Ormai è in convento, non lo convincerai facilmente a uscirne! E' già libero :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*Aòòòò*

Aòòò e me frega cazzi mò!STA STORIA DEVE FINIRE! Libertà AL SUINO,basta con lo sculacciao non fate i paraculi che m'avveleno...vò avvisato...io so amico de spider...CHIARO?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Settembre 2014)

*basta*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2014)

:nclpf:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2014)

Oscuro basta per favore, fai il bravo o qui non finisce più


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro basta per favore, fai il bravo o qui non finisce più


quoto


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*E noooo*

E nooo cazzoCONTERò PIU DE SPIDER IO?EH?E ALLORA SUINO SANTO SUBITO...E LIBERO SUBITO...E NON PROVATE A SPOSTARLO SE NO FACCIO NA PAZZIA ..VADO AL RISPTORANTE...POI VADO AL BAR...POI VADO AL VOLTURNO A SPARARMI LA SOLITA ZAGANELLA....


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Suino libero!!!Certo può sembrare strano,la vita è piena di problemi, il mio pensiero vola a te alla tua libertà.SUINO LIBERO....e non provate a spostarlo eh....:rotfl::rotfl:


Sei tremendo, lo sai si che così facendo li stai prendendo per il culo spudoratamente?


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E nooo cazzoCONTERò PIU DE SPIDER IO?EH?E ALLORA SUINO SANTO SUBITO...E LIBERO SUBITO...E NON PROVATE A SPOSTARLO SE NO FACCIO NA PAZZIA ..VADO AL RISPTORANTE...POI VADO AL BAR...POI VADO AL VOLTURNO A SPARARMI LA SOLITA ZAGANELLA....


si ma cosi non ne usciamo più. fai il bravo dai, almeno tu


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Settembre 2014)

Anch'io so amica de Spider!


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*E nE nooi*

Loro si e io no?suino libero....e che suino ha meno diritti dell'altri?e che oscuro vale meno de spider?voglio litiga coi gestori.....pure io,voglio fare le figure de merda come spider pure io...è un mio diritto ARIDATEME ER SUINO...!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E nooo cazzoCONTERò PIU DE SPIDER IO?EH?E ALLORA SUINO SANTO SUBITO...E LIBERO SUBITO...E NON PROVATE A SPOSTARLO SE NO FACCIO NA PAZZIA ..VADO AL RISPTORANTE...POI VADO AL BAR...POI VADO AL VOLTURNO A SPARARMI LA SOLITA ZAGANELLA....


Ah ah ah ah basta ti prego.... La tua parodia è superiore alla realtà ah ah ah


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*eMBè*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei tremendo, lo sai si che così facendo li stai prendendo per il culo spudoratamente?




Una gran cosa l'ironia....


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*E*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ah basta ti prego.... La tua parodia è superiore alla realtà ah ah ah


Io sto solo aspettà che lo spostano...poi alzo n'a caciara contro i gestori che ve la ricorderete tutti...SUINO LIBERO.


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*Clem*

Permetti?alex,conte,spider....ma ti prende il dubbio di non saperti scegliere le amicizie?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Settembre 2014)

hanno aperto le gabbie?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti?alex,conte,spider....ma ti prende il dubbio di non saperti scegliere le amicizie?



Spider é buono e coccoloso!


(adesso partono i post a gara su chi mi vuole picchiare per primo?)


----------



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2014)

ti vedo un po' meno rigida e impopolare 





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei tremendo, lo sai si che così facendo li stai prendendo per il culo spudoratamente?


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> hanno aperto le gabbie?


:yes:


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> hanno aperto le gabbie?


Occhi damme una mano te che sei un bravo figliolo.SUINO LIBERO.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Spider é buono e coccoloso!
> 
> 
> (adesso partono i post a gara su chi mi vuole picchiare per primo?)


vinco io
E io e te ci siamo già dette tutto, vero?


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*Ahahha*

Allora è chiaro chi comanda qui no?OSCURO!hai visto spider?suino libero è durato di  più in confessionale....:rotfl::rotfl:io so amico de li gestori capito?:rotfl:e se mo viene spostato giuro che vado AL MERCATO.....


----------



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2014)

...no, scusate...con me non avevate parole e sembrava che fossi una terrorista  dell'isis e siamo al ma no sciocchino che fai?
signori si scende, tenetevi forte.(o no?)


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*Minerva*

Scusa,ti pregherei di lasciar libero sto 3d di solidarietà al suino.c'è lo sculacciao grazie.


----------



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2014)

touché:rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa,ti pregherei di lasciar libero sto 3d di solidarietà al suino.c'è lo sculacciao grazie.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Occhi damme una mano te che sei un bravo figliolo.SUINO LIBERO.


io ho fatto il moderatore..... non entro nel merito della discussione perchè non ho voglia di creare polemiche. Certo, un moderatore bravo, servirebbe. 
Come ho già detto... io non ne ho voglia.


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*Allora*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io ho fatto il moderatore..... non entro nel merito della discussione perchè non ho voglia di creare polemiche. Certo, un moderatore bravo, servirebbe.
> Come ho già detto... io non ne ho voglia.





Allora AVETE PAURA?STA STORIA DEVE FINIRE Perché STO 3D NON VIENE SPOSTATO?ARIDATEME ER SUINO E SUBITO.CHIARO?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti vedo un po' meno rigida e impopolare


Ma giustappunto stamani non si diceva bando alle regole rutto libero? Se il volere del forum è prendiamo in giro cheiunque e in qualunque modo mi tocca adeguarmi  o la presa per il culo deve essere unilaterale? Vedo una certa confusione e ti dirò che trovo tutto divertente


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*e*

E INVECE DA RIDE NON C'è NULLA.STA STORIA DEVE DA FINIRE,ARIDATEME ER SUINO SUBITO O VADO AL MERCATO....IO VI HO AVVISATO....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora AVETE PAURA?STA STORIA DEVE FINIRE Perché STO 3D NON VIENE SPOSTATO?ARIDATEME ER SUINO E SUBITO.CHIARO?


ma poi lui non è stato bannato dai rossi?


----------



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2014)

ho capito


Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma giustappunto stamani non si diceva bando alle regole rutto libero? *Se il volere del forum è prendiamo in giro cheiunque e in qualunque modo mi tocca adeguarmi  o la presa per il culo deve essere unilaterale*? Vedo una certa confusione e ti dirò che trovo tutto divertente


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*nO*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma poi lui non è stato bannato dai rossi?



MA DE CHE........ TE BEVI STA STORIA?SO STATI PERPLESSO E TUBA....Te LI HAI CONTATI I ROSSI?E SE ERANO VERDI?LO HANNO SEMPRE PRESO DE MIRA...E POI SE LO So FATTO...MA NDO CAZZO VANNO? IO LI HO SGAMATI STANLIO E ONLIO...E MO ME DEVONO DA RIDARE ER SUINO SUBITO O VADO AL MERCATO.....


----------



## rewindmee (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E nooo cazzoCONTERò PIU DE SPIDER IO?EH?E ALLORA SUINO SANTO SUBITO...E LIBERO SUBITO...E NON PROVATE A SPOSTARLO SE NO FACCIO NA PAZZIA ..VADO AL RISPTORANTE...POI VADO AL BAR...POI VADO AL VOLTURNO A SPARARMI LA SOLITA ZAGANELLA....


Da mo' che ha chiuso :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA DE CHE........ TE BEVI STA STORIA?*SO STATI PERPLESSO E TUBA*....Te LI HAI CONTATI I ROSSI?E SE ERANO VERDI?LO HANNO SEMPRE PRESO DE MIRA...E POI SE LO So FATTO...MA NDO CAZZO VANNO? IO LI HO SGAMATI STANLIO E ONLIO...E MO ME DEVONO DA RIDARE ER SUINO SUBITO O VADO AL MERCATO.....


pisciagli sulle maniglie delle auto.


----------



## rewindmee (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E INVECE DA RIDE NON C'è NULLA.STA STORIA DEVE DA FINIRE,ARIDATEME ER SUINO SUBITO O VADO AL MERCATO....IO VI HO AVVISATO....


We are not combing dolls!!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*NOOOOOO*

n





rewindmee ha detto:


> Da mo' che ha chiuso :rotfl:




STA STORIA DEVE FINIRE.I gestori me devono dimostra perché suino è stato fatto fuori.SO STATI LORO DUE ,ndo stanno le prove?sta storia deve da finire.......ARIDATEME ER SUINO CHE DOPO VADO DAL PARRUCCHIERE....VE STO AVVISà.....


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*SI*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> pisciagli sulle maniglie delle auto.


Ma che te credi che ho paura io?mò chiamo jb e minerva...poi chiamo luna e so CAZZI LORO....ARIDATEME ER SUINO CHE SINNò VADO IN SALA GIOCHI.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> n
> 
> 
> 
> STA STORIA DEVE FINIRE.I gestori me devono dimostra perché suino è stato fatto fuori.SO STATI LORO DUE ,ndo stanno le prove?sta storia deve da finire.......ARIDATEME ER SUINO CHE DOPO *VADO DAL PARRUCCHIERE*....VE STO AVVISà.....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Settembre 2014)

Povero suino


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Te sei n'altra poi....!Te volevi fa suino e quando ti ha dato buca lo hai fatto bannare e mo ndo cazzo vai pure tu?STA STORIA DEVE FINIRE ARIDATEME ER SUINO..CHE SINNò VADO DAL MECCANICO.....E CI SIAMO CAPITI TUBA....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te sei n'altra poi....!Te volevi fa suino e quando ti ha dato buca lo hai fatto bannare e mo ndo cazzo vai pure tu?STA STORIA DEVE FINIRE ARIDATEME ER SUINO..CHE SINNò VADO DAL MECCANICO.....E CI SIAMO CAPITI TUBA....


Ce l'ho io il suino


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che te credi che ho paura io?mò chiamo jb e minerva...poi chiamo luna e so CAZZI LORO....ARIDATEME ER SUINO CHE SINNò VADO IN SALA GIOCHI.....


vado a casa. Quando finisce l'effetto cerca di essere vicino ad un divano. :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*Clem*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ce l'ho io il suino





ARIDATEME ER SUINO SINNò VADO DALL'ELETRAUTO....CAPITO PERPLE?


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*oCCHI*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vado a casa. Quando finisce l'effetto cerca di essere vicino ad un divano. :rotfl:


STA STORIA DEVE FINIRE!SINNò VADO DAL PIZZICAROLO....


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> n
> 
> 
> 
> STA STORIA DEVE FINIRE.I gestori me devono dimostra perché suino è stato fatto fuori.SO STATI LORO DUE ,ndo stanno le prove?sta storia deve da finire.......ARIDATEME ER SUINO CHE DOPO VADO DAL PARRUCCHIERE....VE STO AVVISà.....


Dal parrucchiere con suino?


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*nO*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dal parrucchiere con suino?


I GESTORI MI DEVONO DA SPIEGARE CHI HA DATO I ROSSI AR SUINO E Perché!POI MI DEVONO DA SPIGARE CHI HA DATO I ROSSI DOVE ERA IN QUEL MOMENTO,IN QUALE STANZA DELLA CASA.STA STORIA DEVE DA FINIRE....IO STO ANDANDO DAL FORNAIO.....LI HO AVVISATI.


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2014)

ma il pizzicarolo cosa fa?


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Erato' ha detto:


> ma il pizzicarolo cosa fa?


STA STORIA DEVE FINIRE.I GESTORI DEVONO SPIEGARE COSA FA IL PIZZICAROLO....


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> STA STORIA DEVE FINIRE.I GESTORI DEVONO SPIEGARE COSA FA IL PIZZICAROLO....


ma il pizzicarolo è sinonimo di pizzaiolo?


----------



## rewindmee (23 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma il pizzicarolo è sinonimo di pizzaiolo?




Salsamenteria. A Roma, pizzicheria.
Quindi pizzicarolo o pizzicagnolo


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*No*



Erato' ha detto:


> ma il pizzicarolo è sinonimo di pizzaiolo?




No,il pizzicarolo è un uomo dentro un piccolo negozio di generi alimentari,quei negozi che non ci  sono più,dove si vendeva pane e prosciutto,insomma roba da mangiare.Il pizzicarolo aveva la pancia,mani non troppo pulite,penna sulle recchie,e potevi segnare....poi a fine mese pagavi tutto...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,il pizzicarolo è un uomo dentro un piccolo negozio di generi alimentari,quei negozi che non ci  sono più,dove si vendeva pane e prosciutto,insomma roba da mangiare.Il pizzicarolo aveva la pancia,mani non troppo pulite,penna sulle recchie,e potevi segnare....poi a fine mese pagavi tutto...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


un salumiere insomma!scusa del interruzione
continua pure...


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Erato' ha detto:


> un salumiere insomma!scusa del interruzione
> continua pure...


Se non sai sta cosa è colpa de li GESTORI...ARIDATEME ER SUINO O VADO DAL CALZOLAIO.....


----------



## lunaiena (23 Settembre 2014)

Questo si che é un bel Treddì da confessionale...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se non sai sta cosa è colpa de li GESTORI...ARIDATEME ER SUINO O VADO DAL CALZOLAIO.....


T'ho detto che il suino ce l'ho io! E non te lo do!


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Questo si che é un bel Treddì da confessionale...


HAI CAPITO?QUI COMANDO IO....SE NO VADO DALL'ELETTRICISTA....


----------



## rewindmee (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> HAI CAPITO?QUI COMANDO IO....SE NO VADO DALL'ELETTRICISTA....


Me sa che l'hai già detto... :carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> HAI CAPITO?QUI COMANDO IO....SE NO VADO DALL'ELETTRICISTA....



forse sbagli professionista 
mmm
forse sei un cyborg


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*No*

Sta storia deve finire...sinnò vado dall'idraulico...perplesso te capì?bon....


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*No*



lunaiena ha detto:


> forse sbagli professionista
> mmm
> forse sei un cyborg


No io sono solo quello che si può permettere tutto,QUI COMANDO IO....SINNò.....


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> I GESTORI MI DEVONO DA SPIEGARE CHI HA DATO I ROSSI AR SUINO E Perché!POI MI DEVONO DA SPIGARE CHI HA DATO I ROSSI DOVE ERA IN QUEL MOMENTO,IN QUALE STANZA DELLA CASA.STA STORIA DEVE DA FINIRE....IO STO ANDANDO DAL FORNAIO.....LI HO AVVISATI.


I chiederei pure dell'orologio nsi sa mai


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> I chiederei pure dell'orologio nsi sa mai





ARIDATEME ER SUINO.


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2014)

*beccati er suino*

questo è il suino che piace a me


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*SI*



LDS ha detto:


> questo è il suino che piace a me
> 
> View attachment 9167





SUINO LIBERO....!


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> SUINO LIBERO....!


quello mi sembra poco libero


----------



## rewindmee (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> SUINO LIBERO....!


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*sI*



rewindmee ha detto:


>





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl: Blasfemo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma adesso tutti con Minerva nella firma?


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma adesso tutti con Minerva nella firma?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma adesso tutti con Minerva nella firma?


ah, oh. Il fascino è fascino.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah, oh. Il fascino è fascino.


A me nessuno...


----------



## Calimero (23 Settembre 2014)

cvd


----------



## oscuro (23 Settembre 2014)

*Si*

SL!Suino libero...!


----------



## zadig (23 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto solo aspettà che lo spostano...poi alzo n'a caciara contro i gestori che ve la ricorderete tutti...SUINO LIBERO.


suino libero!
Libero anche perchè, se è libero, la carne è più soda, saporita e meno grassa.


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2014)

Sto forum sta diventando una macelleria...


----------



## LucyLiu (23 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sto forum sta diventando una macelleria...


o una..."porcelleria"  ?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sto forum sta diventando una macelleria...


Questa non l'avevo letta tu che vuoi il filetto di maiale ? :carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (23 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A me nessuno...


ti metto in firma solo se ammetti che sei stata una stronza a non fare a turno con quel poveraccio di Jack Dawson su quel pezzo di legno


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questa non l'avevo letta tu che vuoi il filetto di maiale ? :carneval:


No, il filetto di maiale non mi piace...ma se parliamo di porchetta allora voglio sgranocchiare un po' di cotenna...e morire felice corrosa dai miei succhi gastrici!!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, il filetto di maiale non mi piace...ma se parliamo di porchetta allora voglio sgranocchiare un po' di cotenna...e morire felice corrosa dai miei succhi gastrici!!


Io adoro i fegatelli  non sono per nulla snob che scandalo!!!


----------



## rewindmee (24 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io adoro i fegatelli  non sono per nulla snob che scandalo!!!


Coppiette forever... ma sono suine?


----------



## viola di mare (24 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Coppiette forever... ma sono suine?


no le originali sono di carne di cavallo


----------



## rewindmee (24 Settembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no le originali sono di carne di cavallo


Il mio animale totem... nooooo sono cannibale :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2014)

povero confessionale


----------



## zadig (24 Settembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no le originali sono di carne di cavallo


in origine di asino, poi di cavallo ed ora di maiale.


----------



## lolapal (24 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Il mio animale totem... nooooo sono cannibale :rotfl:


E' anche l'animale preferito di Figlia. La prima volta che ha letto "Macelleria equina", dopo aver chiesto che posto fosse, è inorridita e ha cominciato con una filippica di mezzora (contata) su come potevano permettersi una cosa del genere... per lei i cavalli sono sacri, per un periodo li ha preferiti anche alle persone...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ti metto in firma solo se ammetti che sei stata una stronza a non fare a turno con quel poveraccio di Jack Dawson su quel pezzo di legno


Ma io sono Clementine! Non sono Rose! Le assomiglio soltanto come una goccia d'acqua, ma Clementine é un po' più svalvolata di Rose (e poi non butterebbe mai un diamante in mare...)


----------

